# Huajuapan , Oaxaca



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Curious about this small city of about 50,000. It gets a very good write-up in the Oaxaca Moon Handbook. There's only a few mentions on Lonely Planet's Thorn Tree forum, but generally positive. Found some good videos on YouTube and it does look nice. Supposed to have a good selection of hotels and restaurants. I'm looking at Oaxaca City for retirement but I wouldn't mind a smaller more affordable place as long as the locals are welcoming and it's got some amenities. Looking on the Mexico map it also is about as close to Puebla as Oaxaca, could open up some interesting bus travel. Anyone been there?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Expect full name of town is Huajuapan de Leon which is on the free road between Cuernavaca & Oaxaca City(my guess about 200km from each). Expect pretty wild but beautiful area well away from the new toll road.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

It's fairly unremarkable.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Expect full name of town is Huajuapan de Leon which is on the free road between Cuernavaca & Oaxaca City(my guess about 200km from each). Expect pretty wild but beautiful area well away from the new toll road.


Thanks.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

oaxacakate said:


> It's fairly unremarkable.


Which might make it very affordable. Still, so much to see and do in Oaxaca City makes it by far my first choice. When Social Security kicks in I should have enough to consider places further north but on a small pension Oaxaca looks very good. Thanks


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

In my humble opinion, Oaxaca is the place to be. You can easily live with a Social Security pension both in - and if you like the quiet of the country - outside of Oaxaca. Lots of diversity - beautiful and safe.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

oaxacakate said:


> In my humble opinion, Oaxaca is the place to be. You can easily live with a Social Security pension both in - and if you like the quiet of the country - outside of Oaxaca. Lots of diversity - beautiful and safe.


Luckily I'll have a small pension in 5 years at 55. Considering heading down at 53 to live on savings. How long have you been there?


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

8 years plus 2 more in Belize before settling on Oaxaca. The last place I rented was $200 a month including utilities and, although small, was decent, safe and had an incredible view of the Oaxaca Valley. You should be fine with a small pension.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

oaxacakate said:


> 8 years plus 2 more in Belize before settling on Oaxaca. The last place I rented was $200 a month including utilities and, although small, was decent, safe and had an incredible view of the Oaxaca Valley. You should be fine with a small pension.


That's great to hear. One of the benefits of working for a company that has slowed our pay progression to a trickle is that I've learned to do without. I'm fine with no car and a small apartment. Live in a RV now. I think you're right about Oaxaca and great to get some affirmation from someone who knows. Thanks again!


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

OK, so if you are in an RV, you will love to be in the San Felipe del Agua campground ... this is where we started off in Oaxaca - a small RV/campground in the mountains of San Felipe del Agua about 5 miles above Oaxaca. A very self-service campground that charges next to nothing to be in a beautiful place. Bus to downtown runs from just outside the front gates. I will try to find the link -


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

oaxacakate said:


> OK, so if you are in an RV, you will love to be in the San Felipe del Agua campground ... this is where we started off in Oaxaca - a small RV/campground in the mountains of San Felipe del Agua about 5 miles above Oaxaca. A very self-service campground that charges next to nothing to be in a beautiful place. Bus to downtown runs from just outside the front gates. I will try to find the link -


I've corresponded with the owner already. And have saved that website. Does seem the way to go until I decide to get an apartment. Have looked at alot of RV parks in Mexico and it seems unique. There are nice ones in San Cristobal and Catemaco too but it gets back to Oaxaca offering so much. Wondering about Vivaaerobus service to Texas. Have you tried them yet?


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

If you are really looking for somewhere inexpensive, I would say look farther south to Chiapas.
Chiapas is the most overlooked state of Mexioc. If I had my druthers I would be there in a NewYork second. It is beautiful, rich in its history and as diverse as a state can be. From the mountains to beach and some ot the most exotic flora and fawna in Mexico. Cheap is the best word to descibe Chiapas. From the high city of San Cristobal de Las Casa, which may be the most romantic in Mexico, to the beaches of El Zapotal, Chiapas posses the best of everything without some of the worries up North. Check it out,-


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> If you are really looking for somewhere inexpensive, I would say look farther south to Chiapas.
> Chiapas is the most overlooked state of Mexioc. If I had my druthers I would be there in a NewYork second. It is beautiful, rich in its history and as diverse as a state can be. From the mountains to beach and some ot the most exotic flora and fawna in Mexico. Cheap is the best word to descibe Chiapas. From the high city of San Cristobal de Las Casa, which may be the most romantic in Mexico, to the beaches of El Zapotal, Chiapas posses the best of everything without some of the worries up North. Check it out,-


Actually I've done alot of research on San Cristobal and it's a city I definitely want to see. A poster here, Hound Dog, used to be very active on Mexico Connect and much of his writing was about how much he enjoyed spending part of the year there. That's the catch, I've read numerous posts on a number of forums about the serious rainy season there and how cold it gets at that time of year. Comitan is said to be a nice small city but pretty much limited to Spanish and native languages there. Oaxaca does make it easy for an English speaker to start out. I don't mind paying a bit more to be able to navigate living in a place more easily. But San Miguel and Lake Chapala are definitely out of my price range. Thanks for the great suggestion though!


----------



## simonparko (Apr 26, 2013)

I replied to your message some months ago. Did you read it? I've lived for quite some time in Huajuapan and know the town well.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

simonparko said:


> I replied to your message some months ago. Did you read it? I've lived for quite some time in Huajuapan and know the town well.


Hi, sorry, must have missed it. If there's a problem with Mexico it's there are too many choices. I've since reconnected with a lady I knew a long time ago and we're considering marriage and living in Mexico within 18 months. Her daughter plans to move to Texas so we're looking at the northern Bajio, possibly Zacatecas. Huajuapan looks interesting but we'd like some features like movie theaters.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

vantexan said:


> Actually I've done alot of research on San Cristobal and it's a city I definitely want to see. A poster here, Hound Dog, used to be very active on Mexico Connect and much of his writing was about how much he enjoyed spending part of the year there. That's the catch, I've read numerous posts on a number of forums about the serious rainy season there and how cold it gets at that time of year. Comitan is said to be a nice small city but pretty much limited to Spanish and native languages there. Oaxaca does make it easy for an English speaker to start out. I don't mind paying a bit more to be able to navigate living in a place more easily. But San Miguel and Lake Chapala are definitely out of my price range. Thanks for the great suggestion though!


Vantexan:

I (Hound Dog) no longer post on Mexico Connect and haven´t for years but I do post and read other posts here on the Expat Forum and would love to discuss Chiapas living if anyone is interested. Chiapas is an extraordinarily beautiful place with many different climates from high mountan cool to cold alpine forests to tropical jungles to arid plains and a primitive Pacific Coast. A fun place to live at least part of the year. 

Some ability to communicate in Spanish marginally would be helpful in enjoying life there but don´t be frightened off from visiting this marvelous region because of limited language skills. 

A place to visit before you die.


----------



## simonparko (Apr 26, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Hi, sorry, must have missed it. If there's a problem with Mexico it's there are too many choices. I've since reconnected with a lady I knew a long time ago and we're considering marriage and living in Mexico within 18 months. Her daughter plans to move to Texas so we're looking at the northern Bajio, possibly Zacatecas. Huajuapan looks interesting but we'd like some features like movie theaters.


\

There are two movie theaters in Huajuapan, both showing their films in Spanish, I suppose. Huajuapan doesn't have all that many distractions. It works for me because I keep busy. I work at home in the forenoon, and I started a little free school some years ago where I teach English in the afternoons. A safe town a long way from the border, two or three hundred kilometers south of Mexico City. If I were looking for a city with distractions, I would definitely choose Oaxaca Juarez. Along with theaters, museums, and a fabulously entertaining Zocalo, it has the American Library with 1000's of books and all sorts of activities.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am curious to hear why you would thin Huajuapan "looked interesting" especially if you do not speak Spanish. I am sure you can live there for little but beside that what do you think is interesting in Huajuapan? Zacatecas and Huajapan are your new choices??? What do they have in common?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> I am curious to hear why you would thin Huajuapan "looked interesting" especially if you do not speak Spanish. I am sure you can live there for little but beside that what do you think is interesting in Huajuapan? Zacatecas and Huajapan are your new choices??? What do they have in common?


Did you read the thread? It was from a couple of years ago, I had read about Huajuapan in Moon's Oaxaca travel guide. Sounded interesting, asked if anyone was familiar with it. That's all. Yes, I recently asked about "something a little exotic" but I had read GudGrief's blog awhile back, had always been interested in Zacatecas, and when he described his life there recently it sounded like what I'd want. My fiancée wants mild temps with occasional trips to the beach so most likely we'll settle for Oaxaca. Anything else you feel like demanding to know just ask.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No demand just curious why Huajuapan, not a town that pops up in most people mind when looking to move to Mexico.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> No demand just curious why Huajuapan, not a town that pops up in most people mind when looking to move to Mexico.


In the Moon Guide read this: "...with good hotels, restaurants, and many services, makes a comfortable base for enjoying the intriguing corners of the Mixteca Baja." And this: "What's even better is that the town itself has much to offer. For first time arrivals, untouristed Huajuapan de Leon is a pleasant surprise." 

Sounded like a good place that's totally off the expat radar so most likely pretty affordable. It's population is 50,000 so a good size. The author, Bruce Whipperman, has written numerous guides on Pacific Mexico. Saw some videos on YouTube and it looks like a nice, busy town. If things ever get too tight we may investigate it as a cheaper alternative to some popular places. It's the kind of place I was fishing for in my post about lesser known expat enclaves.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> If you are really looking for somewhere inexpensive, I would say look farther south to Chiapas.
> Chiapas is the most overlooked state of Mexioc. If I had my druthers I would be there in a NewYork second. It is beautiful, rich in its history and as diverse as a state can be. From the mountains to beach and some ot the most exotic flora and fawna in Mexico. Cheap is the best word to descibe Chiapas. From the high city of San Cristobal de Las Casa, which may be the most romantic in Mexico, to the beaches of El Zapotal, Chiapas posses the best of everything without some of the worries up North. Check it out,-


Chiapas is a fascinating place but seems difficult to find consistently good weather. We'll definitely visit, but hot, humid weather or heavy rains with cold weather rules out much of the state for us. My fiancée lives in Kansas, and I've lived in some of the worst weather areas of the U.S... We're mainly interested in consistently mild weather as a start in choosing a place to live.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Vantexan:
> 
> I (Hound Dog) no longer post on Mexico Connect and haven´t for years but I do post and read other posts here on the Expat Forum and would love to discuss Chiapas living if anyone is interested. Chiapas is an extraordinarily beautiful place with many different climates from high mountan cool to cold alpine forests to tropical jungles to arid plains and a primitive Pacific Coast. A fun place to live at least part of the year.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion but this was originally posted in 2011. Can't imagine living in Mexico and not visiting San Cristobal.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

vantexan said:


> Hi, sorry, must have missed it. If there's a problem with Mexico it's there are too many choices. I've since reconnected with a lady I knew a long time ago and we're considering marriage and living in Mexico within 18 months. Her daughter plans to move to Texas so we're looking at the northern Bajio, possibly Zacatecas. Huajuapan looks interesting but we'd like some features like movie theaters.


Wanted to add thank you for following up. Do you enjoy living there? How did you end up there?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

This all thread is getting pretty funny and confusing as hell. Did you end up moving to Mexico? You say you are an expat in Mexico. Are you ? Now the answer I would love to hear where did you end up?..It reads like a telenovela...


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

citlali said:


> This all thread is getting pretty funny and confusing as hell. Did you end up moving to Mexico? You say you are an expat in Mexico. Are you ? Now the answer I would love to hear where did you end up?..It reads like a telenovela...


I suggest you read the thread. In October of 2011 the OP said in 5 years he would be retiring. In a post yesterday or earlier today, he said he would be relocating to Mexico in 18 months. What in the world makes that the equivalent of a telenovela. He does not state he is an expat in Mexico it clearly shows he lives in East Texas. He is trying to find the best possible location in Mexico that meets his needs.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The one thing Citlali and I know for sure is that you will never figure out where you would really like to live and then you die. We like living in Ajijic at Lake Chapala and also in the Chiapas Highlands but I´d rather be on the French Riviera than eiher of those places. It´s a matter of dinero.

People who would go to live in Detroit because bacon is cheaper there than at Lake Chapala have a screw loose. I watch the U.S. networks on Detroit stations and I wouldn´t lñive in that hellhole if they gave me all the bacon in Michigan gratis.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

citlali said:


> This all thread is getting pretty funny and confusing as hell. Did you end up moving to Mexico? You say you are an expat in Mexico. Are you ? Now the answer I would love to hear where did you end up?..It reads like a telenovela...


If you come to a forum looking for a concise and consistent narrative, you will nearly always be disappointed; people tend to throw in random thoughts in conversation, that takes the conversation all over the map. Add to that the fact that threads (such as this one) can span years, the conversation will stop and start, with a lot of changes in the players.

Even the players who persist can have life changes. Vantexan may be moving up his expected move date d/t such a (happy!) life change.

I had no plans for this particular location. But the imminent arrival of my first grandchild is causing me to think a combination of Italy and MX, not a combination of locations within MX.

Personally, I like the bunny trails that some of our threads go hopping down. Others, with more linear minds, well, it drives them nuts.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Does not drive me nuts , I was just interested by the thinking behind looking fo a place. The OP has "expat in Mexico "on his information so I was just curious where he ended up , ok he has not finished his search so stay tune, isn´t it what you do when you watch a telenovela?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> Does not drive me nuts , I was just interested by the thinking behind looking fo a place. The OP has "expat in Mexico "on his information so I was just curious where he ended up , ok he has not finished his search so stay tune, isn´t it what you do when you watch a telenovela?


Boy, take a nap and look what happens. Others have done a good job already but let me point out the expat designation is something this forum does and I believe it's a reflection of how long you've participated. There are some excellent posters on this forum who do make their intent clear but apparently I'm not. Just asking questions. I was looking to move to Mexico when my pension starts at 55, now I hope to be there sooner. And I have considered other countries but as long as Mexico allows me to renew tourist cards I'll go that route because otherwise to live in Mexico on a more permanent visa we'll have to wait until our Social Security starts and life is too short.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No matter which place you pick I am sure you will enjoy Mexico and if you end up in a place you do not care for and rent you can always go to another place. 
I retired at 55 as well and moved within a month of retiring. Did not do a lot of research figuring out where to go as if I did not like the place I could move. 
It is inexpensive to travel if you are not in a hurry and I would think you could have all kinds of fun trying out all the places you researched . Many places probably will be very differnt from what you have imagined or read about and you will have your own idea of what works for you.
I was just trying to see what was attracting you to the various places you picked because they are so different. WIth a poster like Mickisue1 it is pretty simple, they are in Mexico have a daughter in Italy so they chose Italy as well, that is a no brainer. Your choices are more trickier but you will see what I mean after you have been there. No matter what it will be an interesting experience.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> The one thing Citlali and I know for sure is that you will never figure out where you would really like to live and then you die. We like living in Ajijic at Lake Chapala and also in the Chiapas Highlands but I´d rather be on the French Riviera than eiher of those places. It´s a matter of dinero.
> 
> People who would go to live in Detroit because bacon is cheaper there than at Lake Chapala have a screw loose. I watch the U.S. networks on Detroit stations and I wouldn´t lñive in that hellhole if they gave me all the bacon in Michigan gratis.


It's all relative Dawg. You can't afford the French Riviera. I can't afford Lake Chapala. But I don't equate some of the places I'm looking at with Detroit. Take Zacatecas. Almost no expats but the only real negative is the winter cold. Apparently enough of a concern to send foreigners elsewhere. But a drop dead gorgeous town with good amenities and a very low cost of living. It's hardly Detroit and I don't have to be there physically to know it's a place I'd like. If consistent positive descriptions in guides and on the Internet aren't sufficient to start a list from, then your opinion isn't either. Have to start somewhere, and I'm not independently wealthy to go investigate every place.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> I'm looking at Oaxaca City for retirement but I wouldn't mind a smaller more affordable place as long as the locals are welcoming and it's got some amenities.


What _amenities_ are most important to have at-hand? 

Add *Tlaxiaco*, Oaxaca as a possible retirement location.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are out of the center of the city of Oaxaca you can get inexpensive places. All the villages around the city are pretty inexpensive as well.
It all depends what you amenities are important to you. If you are going to have a tourist visa you also have to think about your treck to whatever border every 6 monhs. No big deal but the cost add up the further away from a border the more expensive it gets to live in a remote area.
Oaxaca is a whole day drive from Tapachula Guatemala and a couple of days drive from a border up north.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> If you are out of the center of the city of Oaxaca you can get inexpensive places. All the villages around the city are pretty inexpensive as well.
> It all depends what you amenities are important to you. If you are going to have a tourist visa you also have to think about your treck to whatever border every 6 monhs. No big deal but the cost add up the further away from a border the more expensive it gets to live in a remote area.
> Oaxaca is a whole day drive from Tapachula Guatemala and a couple of days drive from a border up north.



I was thinking we'd bus it to Guatemala and take Spirit out of Guatemala City back home for the Holidays. The other time we'd most likely head north to visit her daughter in Texas. We're really interested in being in the Centro or close by. Without a car we don't want to take long rides into the city. Longford's suggestion of Tlaxiaco is a good one, have read about a great market there. But ultimately if we can't afford the bigger city we'll look for a more affordable option with some size to it. Possibly Zacatecas, Tehuacan, Puebla or Comitan, Chiapas. If that doesn't work will head to Xela, Guatemala.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> . If you are going to have a tourist visa you also have to think about your treck to whatever border every 6 monhs.


Residency, living in Mexico beyond 180 days, requires a visa which permits that residency.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You used to be able to get out of the country and apply again but you cannot anymore right? 
Can you go back to the States and apply for another 180 day visa and get it if you are American or do you have to get a temporary resident visa at that point?
I have lost tract of what you can do anymore. Thank Goodness.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> You used to be able to get out of the country and apply again but you cannot anymore right?
> Can you go back to the States and apply for another 180 day visa and get it if you are American or do you have to get a temporary resident visa at that point?
> I have lost tract of what you can do anymore. Thank Goodness.


There is a lack of clarity on the matter, IMO. You will find persons, including myself, who maintain that the visitante or FMM allowing stays of up to 180 days are for touristic or transient types of visits. And, that ... the government created the classes of residency visas with income and other requirements for people who wanted to remain in Mexico as residents. And you will read comments from people who believe it's okay to live in Mexico, reside in Mexico, not as tourists but as long-term residents ... on the visitante or FMM ... indefinately without having to apply for and meet the requirements of the various residency visas. I think the issue is clear. They do not. Clearly, there are expats who have been living in Mexico for many years making trips to one of the border crossings every 6 months to receive a new FMM (and now visitante). They often do so because they can't qualify for a residency visa. They're too poor. Or, they lack respect for Mexico and it's requirements. Take your pick. These 'border runs' are probably most often 'clandestine' trips where they don't fully explain what they've been doing. But, as I've said, it still happens. And it sometimes happens with a 'wink, wink' from an immigration agent. I've always advised people, if they respect Mexico as much has they say they do, to fully comply with not only the written word but the intent of the laws. I'm sometimes in the minority when the discussion arises.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> There is a lack of clarity on the matter, IMO. You will find persons, including myself, who maintain that the visitante or FMM allowing stays of up to 180 days are for touristic or transient types of visits. And, that ... the government created the classes of residency visas with income and other requirements for people who wanted to remain in Mexico as residents. And you will read comments from people who believe it's okay to live in Mexico, reside in Mexico, not as tourists but as long-term residents ... on the visitante or FMM ... indefinately without having to apply for and meet the requirements of the various residency visas. I think the issue is clear. They do not. Clearly, there are expats who have been living in Mexico for many years making trips to one of the border crossings every 6 months to receive a new FMM (and now visitante). They often do so because they can't qualify for a residency visa. They're too poor. Or, they lack respect for Mexico and it's requirements. Take your pick. These 'border runs' are probably most often 'clandestine' trips where they don't fully explain what they've been doing. But, as I've said, it still happens. And it sometimes happens with a 'wink, wink' from an immigration agent. I've always advised people, if they respect Mexico as much has they say they do, to fully comply with not only the written word but the intent of the laws. I'm sometimes in the minority when the discussion arises.


That is quite a clear and balanced statement of the situation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry but I am still confused: can a foreigner live in Mexico by getting successive 180 day visa if he/she go back to the US every 6 months and reapply from the US?
Can lets say an American do the same thing from Guatemala or Belize?
I thought you could but had to reapply from your home country or country of residence.

I know you used to be able to reapply but I saw the agent in Mesilla Guatemala in January 2013 refusing to give some Italian kids another 180 day visa and only give them 30 days., meanwhile someone else to ld me they had no problems in Tapachula. That was in January what is the rule now?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> Sorry but I am still confused: can a foreigner live in Mexico by getting successive 180 day visa if he/she go back to the US every 6 months and reapply from the US?
> Can lets say an American do the same thing from Guatemala or Belize?
> I thought you could but had to reapply from your home country or country of residence.
> 
> I know you used to be able to reapply but I saw the agent in Mesilla Guatemala in January 2013 refusing to give some Italian kids another 180 day visa and only give them 30 days., meanwhile someone else to ld me they had no problems in Tapachula. That was in January what is the rule now?


Numerous Immigration authorities have confirmed that it's ok to leave Mexico at the end of the 180 day tourist visa and come back into the country immediately with a new 180 days. What some fail to see is that their permanent visa gives them privileges that living on tourist visas don't. We can't qualify for a more permanent visa but Mexico makes it possible as long as we make the trek to the border to satisfy their rules about renewing a tourist visa, or rather receive a new one. There aren't any rules stating otherwise, and implying we're disrespectful is purely opinion and conjecture. In other words if we don't qualify we should just stay away. Not so and misguidance for newbies looking for info here.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Vantexan , I am looking for answers from people who have done this since January, what we read is irrelevant , the border agents have the last word so I would like confirmation from people who have actually renewed their visa this year from either their home country or from another country.
A cousin was with me at the Guatemalan border and she had a 90 day visa they only gave her renewal for 30 days. It was irrelevant but it seems arbitrary .
I have no feeling one way or the other about people coming or going. I know full well the advantages of not having to do that.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> Vantexan , I am looking for answers from people who have done this since January, what we read is irrelevant , the border agents have the last word so I would like confirmation from people who have actually renewed their visa this year from either their home country or from another country.
> A cousin was with me at the Guatemalan border and she had a 90 day visa they only gave her renewal for 30 days. It was irrelevant but it seems arbitrary .
> I have no feeling one way or the other about people coming or going. I know full well the advantages of not having to do that.


Rolly over at Mexconnect interviewed someone way up the food chain who said that allowing people to stay 180 days and then crossing the border to get a new tourist visa will continue under the new immigration laws. Rolly says the notion that people must get a more permanent visa to live in Mexico is urban legend. I wasn't addressing you with my reply but rather just putting that out there as a counterpoint to what was said. Ultimately every person should be responsible for complying with Mexican law, but no one can point to a specific law saying you can't. I wonder if people only stayed 180 days a year and went elsewhere for the rest of the year would that make some folks happy? I get the impression they'd have a problem with one staying the full 180 days.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks I will talk to Rolly as I am getting conflicting stories from people who are actually doing it. 
The problem here is that the laws get to be reinterpreted by any agent at the border.. or at any agency.
People who went Permanente found out their car was illegal so a local lawyer told them about applying for return permit which is a 5 working day permit, he applied for 4 people 2 people got the permit and 2 were turned down on technical details, you just can never take anything for granted it is like walking in quick sand. Meanwhile these people cannot use their cars until their papers get straighten out...

I hope for those who cannot get temporary residents that Rolly is right about the renewals of the tourists visas as rules are not always applied in a very consistent way in this country.


----------

